

The Google Graveyard - parham
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/map_of_the_week/2013/03/google_reader_joins_graveyard_of_dead_google_products.html?

======
ColinWright
Dup: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5387314>

